# Teichüberwachung - Online



## Torfkop (21. Apr. 2011)

Moin moin,

so mein Bastelprojekt für dieses Jahr steht in den vollen Zügen und ich kann nun auch schon die ersten erfolgreichen Resultate liefern.

Was war meine Idee?
Ich möchte gerne an mehreren Stellen eine Temperaturüberwachung im Teich haben, die ich von überall abrufen kann. 
Das funktioniert auch bereits nach wirklich wenig Aufwand. Ihr könnt euch das ja mal angucken.
hier!
Aktualisiert werden die Werte alle 30 Sekunden. 

Zur Zeit liegt allerdings nur ein Sensor im Teich. Werde für die anderen am Wochenende aber die Leitungen legen.

Damit das jetzt nicht nur eine absolut langweilige Überwachung wird, habe ich mir jetzt einen Sensor gebastelt, der bei einer Wassertemperatur über 26°C automatisch Frischwasser einlassen soll. Dieser Sensor wird vermutlich auch am Wochenende eingebaut. Fertig gebastelt ist er bereits und die Softwareimplementierung steht auch. 
Naja nun musste ich mir natürlich noch Gedanken über einen geeigneten Wasserüberlauf machen, damit der Rest des Gartens nicht baden geht. Dafür werde ich ein kleines Auffangbecken bauen, welches unterirdisch liegen soll. Dieses Becken soll etwa 500 Liter Wasser tragen können.

Falls es im Sommer extrem warm ist und auch dieses Becken volllaufen sollte, wird mir der dort eingebaute Ultraschallsensor dieses mitteilen und automatisch die Wasserzufuhr ausschalten.
In diesem Fall müssen meine Fische leider noch schwitzen, bis das Wasser im Auffangbecken versickert ist. Für diesen Fall wären Ideen eurerseits echt prima 

In meiner Filteranlage steigt immer der Wasserstand sobald sie voll ist und gereinigt werden muss. Daher wird auch da ein Ultraschallsensor zum Einsatz kommen und mir dann umgehend per Mail bzw. SMS Bescheid geben. 


Weitere Ideen nehme ich gerne entgegen. Sonstige technische Spielereien sind nur eine Webcam, die alles aufnimmt was dort so vor sich geht. Aktuelle Bilder werden davon auch noch ins Webinterface mit eingearbeitet.

Die Seite auf der das Projekt bisher Online liegt, ist noch keineswegs schön. Sie dient bisher nur dem Zweck der Veranschaulichung.

Hier nun noch einige Bilder meiner Basteleien. Falls jemand interesse daran hat, helfe ich ihm natürlich gerne. 

Ach ganz vergessen: Die reine Temperaturüberwachung hat nicht mal 50 € gekostet 
Vorraussetzung ist ein Lötkolben ;-)


----------



## Doc (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

NOT Bad! Schöne Idee!


----------



## Torfkop (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Sobald ich erschwingliche PH und O2 Sensoren finde, werden diese natürlich auch noch verbaut


----------



## sl-power (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Hallo!

Ich bin begeistert! 

Endlich mal jemand, der ähnliche Ideen hat, wie ich. 
Mir schwebt so etwas nämlich auch schon länger im Kopf herum,
aber bisher habe ich mich aus Zeitgründen noch nicht daran gewagt.

Mich würde brennend interessieren, wie du das genau gemacht hast,
und vor allem, welche Sensoren du verbaut hast.

Hatte bisher nur ein einfaches Funk-Teich-Thermometer, aber das
misst nur 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, und hat leider nur eine
Saison überlebt. 

Freu mich schon über viele viele Infos zur Technik und natürlich
viele schöne Bilder. :beten

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Torfkop (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Moin Sebastian,

also das Prinzip verläuft nach 1-Wire. Als Temperatursensoren habe ich die ds18s20 verwendet. Dieser ist per Definition zwar an sich wasserdicht, jedoch die Leiterbahn natürlich nicht. Daher habe ich mir im Drachenshop Alu und Messinghülsen besorgt und damit experimentiert. Inzwischen habe ich mich für Aluhülsen entschieden. Diese habe ich mit Epoxydharz gefüllt und darin den Sensor versenkt. 
Den Sensor habe ich dann an ein normales CAT 5 Kabel angeschlossen und ca 70 Meter weiter an einen DS9490 angeschlossen.
Für den Wasserzulauf habe ich ein Dual Schaltmodul verwendet und als Ultraschallsensor den Mini Ultraschallsensor 3.


Viele Grüße


----------



## sl-power (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Mh, das ist natürlich von den Kosten her fast unschlagbar. 

Ich habe bisher hauptsächlich mit den verschiedensten ELV-Modulen geliebäugelt.
Die habe einen schönen Funksensor:
http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=20388&refid=

Und seit neuestem gibt es auch eine interessante Anbindung ans Netzwerk:
http://www.elv.de/PECO-LAN-Funk-Gateway-I/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_26284/flv_/bereich_/marke_
Hier auf der Herstellerseite gibts noch mehr Infos dazu: http://www.power-economizer.de/home.html

Am meisten gefällt mir daran, das man das mit vielen anderen Haussteuerungskomponenten (Heizung u.s.w.) kombinieren kann.

Ich hab nämlich beim Teichbau in jede Ecke ein Stromkabel gelegt.
Aber an ein Netzwerkkabel hab ich bisher leider noch nicht gedacht. 

Aber ich denke das wird mal wieder ein schönes Winterprojekt. Denn da muss ich noch
viele Bedienungsanleitungen wälzen, bevor ich mich wieder entscheiden kann... 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Carlo (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Hallo Torfkop,

dein Bastelprojekt gefällt mir.

wie ist das mit der Software? Gibt es zb. fertige Temperaturprog. ? Ist die Software dabei oder was kostet diese?

schon mal Danke für die Info!


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

hi,

ich habe mal ein paar links zu diesem thema rausgekramt

http://www.sprut.de/electronic/temeratur/temp.htm#pt100

https://systemausfall.org/wikis/howto/DigiTemp

http://www.holger-klabunde.de/projects/pthermo.htm

http://suessbrich.info/elek/elektherm1.html

http://fredhemme.com/messung.htm

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Temperatursensor#DS18S20_.2F_DS18B20


----------



## Torfkop (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Habe zur Zeit LogTemp im Einsatz. Das ist kostenfrei und kann auch programmiertechnisch erweitert werden. Habe hierfür gerade ein neues Modul angefangen zu schreiben. 

Sonst ist aber auch die 1-Wire API frei zugänglich.


----------



## Doppellhelix (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Ich arbeite auf einer Kläranlage. Wir haben einiges an Außenstationen (Pumpwerke, Regenrückhaltebecken usw.)
Die meisten Außenstaationen sind per Standleitung an unserer Kläranlage angebunden.

Allerdings haben wir mitlerweile 3 Stationen, von der wir per GPRS Daten bekommen. Das funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar. Allerdings ist das Equipment ein wenig teuer für den Gartenteich. Wer dennoch mehr darüber wissen möchte, kann mich ja fragen.

Auch was Sensoren (ph, O², Ammonium, Nitrat, Höhenstand usw.) angeht, kenne ich mich aus.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Torfkop (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Was für ph Sensoren habt ihr hauptsächlich im Einsatz?


----------



## Doppellhelix (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Wir nutzen hauptsächlich die Sensoren der Firma Hach-Lange.
Aber auch die Firma WTW ist im Einsatz.

Der Vorteil bei Hach-Lange ist einfach, daß man dort alles bekommt. Von Tröpfchentests, bis hin zu kompletten Anaylysautomaten.

Der NAchteil bei diesen Geräten ist einfach der hohe Preis. Zumindest im Verhältnis, wenn man "nur" die Werte im Gartenteich messen will. 

Das du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt (versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch so ein Spielkind. Kann mich aber auf der Kläranlage austoben), sieht man an deinem Ultraschallsensor.
Lol. Genial.

Guck dich mal bei der Firma Vega um. Die haben sehr gute Höhenstandsmessungen jeglicher Art. Die Auswertegeräte haben alle einen 4-20 mA Ausgang zur Übertragung des Messsignals. Optional gibt es auch Geräte, die per eingebauten Modem oder per LAN Zugriff funktionieren. Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des Preises


----------



## Torfkop (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Hast ja recht aber auch gut erkannt: Bin ein ziemliches Spielkalb. 

Auf so eine einfache Idee mit der Abstandsmessung bin ich gar nicht gekommen 
Werde mir das mal angucken. 

Preislich versuche ich natürlich immer so günstig wie möglich zu bleiben, daher auch viele Bastellösungen aber wenn es sich lohnt mehr zu investieren, mache ich das auch gerne 

Danke übrigens für die Infos!


----------



## Torfkop (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

So neue Funktionen sind nun erreichbar.

hier

Jetzt wird auch noch die letzte Messung direkt angezeigt und in Werten ausgegeben.
Das natürlich wieder im 30 Sekunden Intervall.


----------



## Doppellhelix (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Was bedeutet: Temperatur am Boden im Server?

Übermittelst du uns auch die Servertemperaturen?


----------



## Torfkop (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Jop Genau. Am Boden im Server liegt ein weiterer Sensor, der mir das noch mitteilt. Ist für euch wohl eher uninteressant nur für mich sehr wichtig


----------



## Torfkop (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Es gibt wieder einige Erneuerungen in meinem Überwachungssystem. Ich habe nun meine WebCam mit einer stündlichen Aktualisierung mit in das Webinterface integriert.

Außerdem kann man nun auch die Durchschnittstemperatur aus den letzten 24 Stunden erkennen. 
Das gleiche für die letzte Woche und Monat wird folgen. 

Habt ihr noch Ideen was man noch so spaßmäßig einbauen könnte?


Überwachungssystem wieder Hier erreichbar.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Hallo Torfkop,
tolles Projekt die Werte zu erfassen. 
Kannst du mal etwas übersichtlich zusammenschreiben was man dazu für "Gerätschaften" braucht und wo man die herbekommt?
Will auch mal wieder basteln.

Deine Tag-Nacht Temperaturschwankungen sind allerdings schon etwas bedenklich. Sieht so aus als ob du dein Teichvolumen mal etwas vergrößern könntest. Dann hast du auch mehr Platz um zu messen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Torfkop (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

Also eine genaue Auflistung:
Zum Messen der Werte habe ich zwei Varianten:
Variante A:
1x RS232 Stecker
2x Schottky Diode
1x 3,9V Zener
1x 6,2V Zener
1x 1,5 K Wiederstand

Die Teile bekommt man insgesamt für unter 10 € bei Reichelt.

Variante B:
1x DS9490

Der DS9490 wird per USB angeschlossen und hat auch direkt das passende Timing für 1-Wire.

Diesen und die Temperatursensoren DS18S20 bekommt man unter anderem im  eservice Shop.

Ich habe diese Sensoren allerdings in Polen gekauft, da sie dort wesentlich günstiger waren 

Damit man die Sensoren wasserdicht bekommt, habe ich im Drachen Shop Alumuffen bestellt und diese mit Epoxydharz gefüllt (Baumarkt).

Sonst braucht man nur ein paar Meter CAT 5-7 Kabel und ein wenig Spaß am Programmieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Torfkop (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichüberwachung - Online*

new release:

In der neuen Version werden nun auch der Maximalwert und der Minimalwert pro Tag an der Luft und im Wasser mit ausgegeben.

So langsam macht Statistik Spaß. SMS Überwachung bei zu hoher Temperatur kommt am Wochenende


----------

